# Not feeling myself



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi.. I'm emailed a few weeks back about not feeling at myself... Went to my gp and he said just pregnancy.
I'm 16 weeks now, I'm having dizzy heads and really low tearful spells.. I feel dread and worry. I get weak and very pale during the day. I been taking my blood sugars and they are 3.1 to 4.4. Is that to low. I'm just feeling terrible and have zero energy to do anything, I'm off work today as I was so upset this morning and felt terrible. I work with kids so I need my energy to improve. X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hails

Sorry to hear that. Your levels are at the lower end of normal and the 3.1 is probably lower than we'd like but this is not an area that we are trained in so to be more accurate you would need to discuss the levels with your Gp or practice nurse. 

Early pregnancy is a very draining time for your body. I didn't feel normalish till at least 16 weeks probably nearer 18. How long ago did you see your Gp? Are you eating well/normally?  

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi 

I'm just 16weeks today. Thought I would start to feel better. I went to my gp a week and half ago. I was having chest pain and palpitations and dizzy heads. Just feeling off. I have a good diet.. I eat 3meals a day with fruit and light snakes in between. I drinking water to keep hydrated. I'm having really terrible nightmares as well.. Started few weeks back. Generally have very low tearful days.

I take blood pressure when not feeling good and always 105/68 sometimes lower. I rest during the day but still feel horrible.. I'm due my scan in few weeks and due to see midwife in 8weeks.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would return to your gp after its been two weeks since your last appointment. Your blood pressure is normal. Like I say it all could be classed as normal pregnancy but it's upto your gp to rule out anything else. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Will do.. Thanks for your help.


----------

